# The Story of Edgar Sawtelle



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the first book I am reading on my Kindle and I am really enjoying it. I am a very big animal lover and 
I have already cried about 5 times and I am only half way through! The story just took a very scary turn and 
I since I do not like to watch election coverage, I may just turn off the TV and read into the night! Well I do want to watch 
The Real Housewives of Atlanta at 10 p.m. !

I highly recommend it... especially if you love dogs!

[br]*Link to Kindle Store*









_(Added link to Kindle Store - Admin.)_


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanted so much to like "Sawtelle". I got the sample, wasn't particularly engaged but bought the book anyway. Never read more than a couple pages past the sample. Chacun a son gout.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone on my blog mentioned it took them awhile to get into it, but then it took off for them. I was not crazy about the prologue but from the first Chapter I have been hooked. I think it might be worth it for you to push through a bit further...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I wanted so much to like "Sawtelle". I got the sample, wasn't particularly engaged but bought the book anyway. Never read more than a couple pages past the sample. Chacun a son gout.


*I couldn't get into the sample either and I'll admit that I didn't even finish it...*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have hear so many mixed reviews, so I would be very interested in what you think of the book as a whole.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have hear so many mixed reviews, so I would be very interested in what you think of the book as a whole.


I read it - and I'd definitely give it a mixed review - don't want to give all the reasons because of spoilers, but definitely a mixed review. The parts written from the point of view of the dog were lovely, tho...


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I read it pretty much straight through back in June? July? (Early summer anyway...) I really liked it but never warmed to the character of Edgar very much. That led directly to a rereading of Hamlet (it'd been 27 years!) and lurking in several _Edgar_ discussions (Amazon, B&N, AbeBooks). I'm still not sure what I'd say about it except I love Almondine!


----------



## kreed (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought this book was awful. In fact, I wish amazon would give me my $ back for it 

It was thoroughly predictable and so incredibly wordy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

I just started this in dead tree form a couple of days ago. (Thank you, Oprah) I seem to be flying through it. I am enjoying it so far. Don't we all wish we had a dog like Almondine?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished it a few hours ago (my first full book on my Kindle) and overall I liked it but did feel that it could have been edited down quite a bit...I even skipped some bits I just found repetitive.

*Possible Spoilers...*
I'm not sure I like the direction the story took, it seemed so original in the beginning only to find out mid way, it was just a retelling of Hamlet made the tragic ends inevitable. I guessed Almodine must be Ophelia and braced myself for the inevitable. Loved the one hopeful note in the last chapter...with Essay and the other dogs.


----------

